# Fabulous hymn collaboration



## timmopussycat (Oct 31, 2008)

It is a deep joy to introduce a CD that provides a remarkable collaboration betwen 18'th century Baptist Anne Steele's hymns and the wonderful settings of Andrea Tisher a local musican and theology student now studying at Regent College. Although #14 is my favourite on this disk, don't miss #'s 1,2 and 15.

CD Baby: ANDREA TISHER: Awake the Sacred Song 

links to each track are down and to the left. Enjoy.

Leadsheets may be downloaded at http://www.andreatisher.com/sacredsong/sacredsong.html
click the cd link, then click the song desired then look for the dowload leadsheet link on the right.

It says something about the state of Canadian evangelicalism that the disc was nominated for Classical / Traditional Album of the Year, and the song "Christ the Life of the Soul" (#14) for Classical / Traditional Song of the Year at the 2008 Covenant Awards, the annual awards of the Gospel Music Association of Canada.


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I'm always looking for fresh arrangements of good texts.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Oct 31, 2008)

very nice!


----------

